# Slugs



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Okay, I'm a little confused on slug mechanics. To my knowledge, there are three different kinds of slugs: foster, brenneke, and sabot. Foster and brenneke slugs are rifled, and are to be used in smoothbore barrels. I've read the rifling on the slug imparts spin for stability, and I've also read that the rifling does not impart spin, but gives the slug the ability to compress if it has to squeeze through a constrictive choke. So...which is it?

Also, sabot slugs are for use in rifled barrels. What about a rifled choke tube? I've read rifled slugs are not to be used in rifled barrels, but can be used in rifled choke tubes. So...what's the deal here?

My 20" barrel came with an IC choke and rifled choke. The rifled choke says "rifled special sabot" on the side. So can I use a sabot slug with it, or should I still use a rifled slug with it, or should I use a rifled slug with the IC choke?


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

1) For defensive purposes, use Buckshot. The slug eliminates the advantage of a shotgun. Your choice, between #1 and 00 Buck. Use the IC choke. Cylinder is best, but IC is Okay. You can TEST buck from the rifled choke... It may actually SPREAD the buckshot more, which at short range would be good.

2) For big game hunting... Get a slug-specific barrel. The rifled choke tube is a "novel concept", but I doubt impartsmuch stabilizing spin in what??? 3 inches?

JW


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

I've got 2 3/4" low recoil 00 buckshot for HD. I'm planning on getting a cylinder choke for that, but I might test the rifled choke to see what kind of spread it produces.

I did some more reading...the rifled slug does not spin, it's simply front-heavy, which is what gives it stability. I'm not counting on an inch and a half of rifling to dedicate much spin to a sabot, so I think I'll just use the IC choke with a rifled slug. They're just as accurate as sabots through rifled barrels up to around 75 yards, which is the longest shot I'd take on a deer anyway. By the time deer season rolls around, I'll probably have a .308 or .30-06 anyway, but I'm planning on doing some hog hunting over the summer (next week!), and you can't use buckshot on them, so I'll be using slugs.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Remember that the shotgun is a short-range weapon. Even with slugs.
At 50 yards, reach for your rifle.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> At 50 yards, reach for your rifle.


At 50 yards I'll be reaching for my .50 DE.

JUST KIDDING. :anim_lol:


----------

